# Cuthbert Georgia



## rutledgerm (May 30, 2017)

Hunters we are looking for 1 Family oriented Member to join our 1300+acre lease in Cuthbert Georgia. It comes with a three bedroom house on the lease property for you to sleep in your own bunk, with full kitchen, dining and bunks, there will be 12 members. enjoy the fellow members. It has two power lines running thru the property with plenty of deer, NO HOGS plenty hard woods, pine woods, and creeks. This is a Trophy Club. There is a Camp Ground close by if you have a camper and want to use it. Food Plots. As of now the dues are only $2000.00 for the 2017/2018 Deer Only Season. Turkey extra $500.00 For information call Mike 352-427-4985 or email rutledgerm@gmail.com


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jun 13, 2017)

Moved to the appropriate forum.


----------

